# Pols: Throw Net on offenders



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Photo by John Wilcox 
KEEPING LOG: Norfolk County District Attorney Michael Morrissey is leading an effort to force sex offenders to register online monikers for Facebook and other social media Web sites.

A lawman and lawmakers hoping to guard children against Facebook-friending sex fiends are pushing a bill that would force the state's most dangerous predators to register their e-mail addresses, Twitter handles and other online aliases with the Sex Offender Registry Board.
"We're just trying to protect young kids, give parents another tool and punish people who are preying upon our kids," said Norfolk County District Attorney Michael Morrissey. "It's that simple."
Under the bill, Level 3 sex offenders would have to report all their electronic monikers - including Facebook names, blogs and message-board screen names - just as they do their home addresses. The legislation has 12 co-sponsors and could get a hearing after lawmakers return from their August break.

Full Story:
Pols: Throw Net on offenders - BostonHerald.com


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

These freaks have a propensity to lie. They just won't report all of their info and will troll for children behind anonymous proxy servers. It would be better to try to keep them from using computers altogether, but everyone know they'll never do that.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

All this is going to do is give the sheep a false sense of security that they are now safe from internet wolves.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

kwflatbed said:


> Norfolk County District Attorney Michael Morrissey is leading an effort to force sex offenders to register online monikers for Facebook and other social media Web sites.
> 
> A lawman and lawmakers hoping to guard children against Facebook-friending sex fiends are pushing a bill that would force the state's most dangerous predators to register their e-mail addresses, Twitter handles and other online aliases with the Sex Offender Registry Board.
> "We're just trying to protect young kids, give parents another tool and punish people who are preying upon our kids," said Norfolk County District Attorney Michael Morrissey. "It's that simple."


What a joke....a shaved chimp with Internet access can create a dozen Yahoo e-mail accounts and Facebook pages in a few minutes.

Atta boy Mike, only a couple more years of political grandstanding until you triple your pension (after you voted as a state senator to strip me of the Quinn Bill), and you can go back to your private practice.

Hypocrisy is my absolute number one pet peeve.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

cc3915 said:


> These freaks have a propensity to lie. They just won't report all of their info and will troll for children behind anonymous proxy servers. It would be better to try to keep them from using computers altogether, but everyone know they'll never do that.


The solutions quite simple, cut their fucking hands off. No fingers, no typing.good luck typing a/s/l when all you got is stumps, scumbags


----------

